# Anyone got experience with Powercity Return Policy



## Petal (4 Sep 2008)

Hi,

I haven't got my receipt at hand and i can't find any info on their webpage, but i bought this tele (see post on dark screen) in Powercity and I'm not happy with the quality of it (there's nothing wrong with the product itself) and would like to return it or probably exchange it for a better model. Does anyone have experience with that? I would think that if I'm not happy with the product I can return it, or am I wrong?


----------



## truthseeker (4 Sep 2008)

Petal said:


> Hi,
> 
> I haven't got my receipt at hand and i can't find any info on their webpage, but i bought this tele (see post on dark screen) in Powercity and I'm not happy with the quality of it (there's nothing wrong with the product itself) and would like to return it or probably exchange it for a better model. Does anyone have experience with that? I would think that if I'm not happy with the product I can return it, or am I wrong?


 
Hi Petal,
See this thread:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=83859

for my experiences with them. They were not great to deal with in my experience but the length of time involved would have been less if Id gotten myself up there quicker than I did.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

Petal said:


> there's nothing wrong with the product itself


As I said in the other thread you certainly have no statutory right to return it. Whether or not they will take it back is their call. I suspect that they would not.


----------



## Petal (4 Sep 2008)

I think what I'll do is I got up to the shop with tele (still have packaging) and tell them I want to return it and buy a more expensive model. This way they dont' lose out and hopefully that strategy will work....
They don't have any major brands up there but they have [broken link removed] one up there and i read good reviews, although I wouldn't be the tele expert as we now all know!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

Petal said:


> They don't have any major brands


Their website suggests otherwise.


----------



## Goggin (4 Sep 2008)

Yeah they have the main brands up there - I bought a Philips up there last week and they definitely had Sony and Samsung too.


----------



## Petal (4 Sep 2008)

They have major brands for tele only, but I want a 19 inch LCD/DVD combi (for my bedroom) and they only had a few models availalbe, namely Nordmende, Walker, Futura, Grundig and Goodmans - I checked their website, too and there are no others listed either - would not consider any of them a major brand, but I'll be educated otherwise if I'm wrong...


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

I assumed from your posts here that you were looking for a _TV _only.


----------



## Petal (4 Sep 2008)

I had linked in my first post to the product, I suppose I should have spelt it out...


----------



## ClubMan (4 Sep 2008)

There's no link in your original post.


----------



## Petal (4 Sep 2008)

In the one about the screen being too dark..


----------



## truthseeker (4 Sep 2008)

There WAS a link originally - its gone now.


----------



## sam h (4 Sep 2008)

Powercity keep a record of your details so they should be able to look that up to verify you purchased it from them.

However, you have no right to return if there is nothing wrong with it....you are entirely at their mercy. The fact you have all the packaging and are willing to buy a more expensive one may help, but definately no guarentee.


----------



## Petal (4 Sep 2008)

Well, all I can do is try and learn from the experience, I should have investigated and reviewed the products, I naively assumed that all LCD teles are fancy these days and I thought 350 Euros was expensive enough to get a good product. Nothing but my own fault.... I'll probably do that on saturday so will keep you posted on how I get on with it...

And here's a link to the (other) original post related to that matter if anyone wants to look up the product the link is to DID though as it loads faster.


----------



## joker538 (4 Sep 2008)

Hi, If you dont have your reciept your chances arent good. They do have a record of credit card/debit card purchases and may be able to find your product that way. But if you paid cash you will have trouble. Do remember that whoever you speak to is only doing there job and not out to screw you..


----------



## Petal (4 Sep 2008)

Ah, I should have the receipt at home somewhere, just haven't got it on me. But I bought it on their website so still have the confirmation email if the receipt has gone missing, which it shouldn't have...


----------

